# Food delivery hat trick



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

DD, GH and Caviar.

DD order comes in from sandwiche shop on 900 block of Polk Street, going to Inner Richmond, order ready for pickup, $14. Accept.

Caviar order comes in from forget the name of restaurant on 900 block of Larkin Street, going to Presidio Heights, I think it was $15 or $16. Accept. Order ready in a couple of minutes. Perfect.

GH order comes in from 1300 block of Polk Street going to FiDi, and it isn't ready for another 10 minutes or so, but is over $20 with a close to $15 tip. **** it, accept.

Pick up DD and Caviar first, then magically the GH notification comes in for order ready for pickup. Perfect. Rush out to FiDi, wait for customer in the building lobby has instructed, then blast over to presidio heights first only because of the risk of getting a reduced tip on caviar if it's too much of a delay, then over to inner Richmond.

Not bad.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Gotta love the Triple Dipper.........


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I should add, a $14 Burger King order on the way down to my Amazon Flex block exactly in that direction with just 10 minutes to spare to cap off the lunch rush.

4.5 hour Flex block done in the usual 2.2, 

Can't complain about anything today


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> DD, GH and Caviar.
> 
> DD order comes in from sandwiche shop on 900 block of Polk Street, going to Inner Richmond, order ready for pickup, $14. Accept.
> 
> ...


This is like this one time, in band camp....I was driving Uber with the Lyft app on. Forgot to turn Lyft off after accepting an Uber Pool. Got pinged and didn't realize it was Lyft, also a shared ride. I ended up with both Lyft and Uber pax in the car, 3 parties, LOL.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> I should add, a $14 Burger King order on the way down to my Amazon Flex block exactly in that direction with just 10 minutes to spare to cap off the lunch rush.
> 
> 4.5 hour Flex block done in the usual 2.2,
> 
> Can't complain about anything today


But how were the fries?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> DD, GH and Caviar.
> 
> DD order comes in from sandwiche shop on 900 block of Polk Street, going to Inner Richmond, order ready for pickup, $14. Accept.
> 
> ...


Nice job! That's the way to make good money at this gig. My personal best was a 4 delivery, 1 DD, 2 GH, and 1 UE at the same time. Took a GH order, while I was standing at the counter got a second one which I took. Then a DD on the way to the first GH delivery and then a UE at the same plaza as the DD. By dumb luck all were in a straight line with the UE across the street from a GH delivery.

When it works it is sweet. Some skill and some luck to be on time with all of them.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I hope all the regular rideshare drivers see this and smash their head against their $300 a week cars they’re renting from Lyft LOL


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> I hope all the regular rideshare drivers see this and smash their head against their $300 a week cars they're renting from Lyft LOL


THE way to survive in business is to diversify. Actually that's also the way for species to survive, period! Specialize and you risk everything in one basket.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I've had a few foursomes, double DD and GH from the same restaurant, 1 pick and 4 drops, efficiency at it's finest. We have a Mexican restaurant that is near the beach and those deliveries are great, usually less than 3 miles from the store. Often they are less than a mile.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

dryverjohn said:


> I've had a few foursomes


Wow! Can i be your _Wingman_????


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> But how were the fries?


Losers eat the fries(only). Real men don't do that :smiles:


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> GH notification comes in for order ready for pickup.


What are these magical 'notifications' you speak of???? I may get 1 notice in 4-5 hours that that the order is recieved, or even ready.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

It all depends on the person working the orders on the tablet. If they're the organized, on-top-of-things type who take pride in their work, it will happen. The lazy ones might not.


----------

